# Hip Flasks



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Anybody use them ? ?

Lets see them

I use mine all the time, there's no way I'm paying five or six quids for a drink in some dodgy dark place with sticky carpets so we take our own. I just filled mine for tonight.

:biggrin:

But the problem these days is that the door monkeys are getting wise and searching bags for contaband so I can't stick it in Big M's bag anymore. At one time it wasn't an issue, two OAP's on the lash we never even had to queue up we just waltzed to the front of the queue and walked in but recently we were stopped and they "seached" Big M.

Needless to say a few expletives were exchanged and we got barred !!!

Yeah I know disgraceful behaviour for a couple of oldies but we're not ready for the old folks home or Saga holidays just yet so don't knock a bit of growing old disgracefully until you've tried it.

:laugh: :laugh:

So a bit of stealth is required, I'm thinking this but it might not go down to well with airport security.

:biggrin:


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

BondandBigM said:


> I use mine all the time, there's no way I'm paying five or six quids for a drink in some dodgy dark place with sticky carpets so we take our own. I just filled mine for tonight.
> 
> :biggrin:


 So we Scots don't have the monopoly on being tight then? :laugh:


----------



## hughlle (Aug 23, 2015)




----------



## jsud2002 (Nov 7, 2015)

I was given this at Christmas a few years ago










Used it last year on the train to York may have to dig it out again in September for our next train trip and luckily it fits in the little pouch on the back of my wherlchair


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

WRENCH said:


> So we Scots don't have the monopoly on being tight then? :laugh:


 Big M is just a tight @rse but I'm Scottish

:biggrin:



jsud2002 said:


> I was given this at Christmas a few years ago
> 
> 
> 
> Used it last year on the train to York may have to dig it out again in September for our next train trip and luckily it fits in the little pouch on the back of my wherlchair


 You need it on the York train now it's dry on the way back and the last time we went on the bank holiday they had Bouncers in all the carriages.

:wacko:


----------



## gimli (Mar 24, 2016)

What is the world coming to ? Seniors (is this the socially accepted term?) not being allowed to carry their own flasks of alcohol and not being allowed to consume it in public places...

Next thing you know they'll get teased for their lack of patience, bitterness, stubbornness and bad computational skills... :wheelchair:


----------



## jsud2002 (Nov 7, 2015)

The reason it is not allowed on certain trains in the uk is because some British simply abuse everything and drink to excess causing havok and mayhem wherever they go


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

The 710 has something similar to this....looks like a posh designer handbag, but stores a whole wine box inside with a hole for the tap...










I sometimes take what looks like a bottle of tonic out with me, truth is it's one third Bombay and two thirds tonic and great for topping up under the table....


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

Always using a hip flask, usually when we go away for a few days....but I have found that the SS type can actually taint the taste of a good whisky so a few years ago we scoured the antique shops and found a glass in silver/leather flask, obviously the glass adds nothing to the flavour.....just don't drink it all at once then tackle a flight of stairs, even wrapped in sliver and leather I think the glass might give up!


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

got 2. used to be 3 but brother in law needed one.

anyhoo, one for special occasions in steel steel ; at weddings and such it gets filled a few times per event so no issue with taint. The a more mundane pewter one for walks or whatever - due to contamination risks i insure the contents are suitable disposed of within a few hours :thumbsup:


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

gimli said:


> What is the world coming to ? Seniors (is this the socially accepted term?)


 You mean,

























:laugh:


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Boxbrownie said:


> Always using a hip flask, usually when we go away for a few days....but I have found that the SS type can actually taint the taste of a good whisky so a few years ago we scoured the antique shops and found a glass in silver/leather flask, obviously the glass adds nothing to the flavour.....just don't drink it all at once then tackle a flight of stairs, even wrapped in sliver and leather I think the glass might give up!


 My last hip flask, allegedly stainless steel actually corroded and sprung a leak !!!

I occasionally use a glass one as well










:laugh: :laugh:


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

BondandBigM said:


> My last hip flask, allegedly stainless steel actually corroded and sprung a leak !!!
> 
> I occasionally use a glass one as well
> 
> :laugh: :laugh:


 Get one of these, they hold over 2 litres, fit under a suit jacket and if anyone notices, just say you've got lumbago. :laugh:


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Found this.

http://coolpile.com/gadgets-magazine/43-cool-gadgets-to-help-you-sneak-booze-almost-everywhere


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

WRENCH said:


> Found this.
> 
> http://coolpile.com/gadgets-magazine/43-cool-gadgets-to-help-you-sneak-booze-almost-everywhere


 Big M has a pal with the biggest boobies I've ever seen in my life. She can get a full sized bottle of Smirnoff under them in her bra !!!

:swoon:

But she's not exactly stealthy

:laugh: :laugh:


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

BondandBigM said:


> Big M has a pal with the biggest boobies I've ever seen in my life. She can get a full sized bottle of Smirnoff under them in her bra !!!
> 
> :swoon:
> 
> ...


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

I have a handful (or should that be a leg full?) although they only get used occasionally.










On the left is a stainless steel one I bought about 25 years ago from Leather Lane market. Next is a silver plated one I received as a leaving gift from a former employer about 20 years ago. Amazingly the Bitdefender one was a freebie from a trade exhibition earlier this year; now that's my kinda company! :laugh: On the right is an Ell Ware flask probably from the 1950's that I guess might be pewter. Hope the last one doesn't contain too much Lead!


----------



## SBryantgb (Jul 2, 2015)

The Mrs bought me this one Christmas, It's usually filled with a nice single malt :thumbsup:


----------



## SlimJim16v (Mar 29, 2011)

I have a few Jack Daniels ones and a very nice small round Ardberg that doesn't hold much but does the job when filled with Absinth 

You can now get them in Titanium (Vargo, Snow Peaks and TOAKS), which doesn't taint the flavour. Must get one.


----------



## The Canon Man (Apr 9, 2010)

My one.

Purchased at the airport on the way out to my first skiing holiday in 1987.

Been on every holiday since.

Filled with either Bourbon or Scotch, and never washed out in between, it has developed a unique flavour all of its own.


----------



## mcb2007 (Dec 12, 2013)

jsud2002 said:


> I was given this at Christmas a few years ago
> 
> 
> 
> Used it last year on the train to York may have to dig it out again in September for our next train trip and luckily it fits in the little pouch on the back of my wherlchair


 Nice nails John I do like a man that looks after his hands , do you use bulldog moisturiser as well ,And Cossack hairspray . :hug:


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Mine and Big M's

On a recent night out there was a bit of "stop & search" by the bouncers going on so I took them out of her bag and shoved them down the front of my jeans !!

But I didn't realise that Big M had had them in the fridge for hours, made me walk a bit funny.

:wacko:

:laugh: :laugh:


----------



## mcb2007 (Dec 12, 2013)

BondandBigM said:


> Mine and Big M's
> 
> On a recent night out there was a bit of search by the bouncers going on so I took them out of her bag and shoved them down the front of my jeans !!
> 
> ...


 Tell you what fella nobody that is nobody would search by :wacko: my bouncers


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

BondandBigM said:


> Mine and Big M's
> 
> On a recent night out there was a bit of "stop & search" by the bouncers going on so I took them out of her bag and shoved them down the front of my jeans !!
> 
> ...


 Hmm, the colour of what's in that glass looks like it came out of the front of your jeans. :laugh:


----------



## greasemonk (Oct 4, 2012)

i used to collect hip flasks but have sold off most of them just keeping a few of my vintage favorites,the filled cut glass one has jack daniels in it .its my favorite tipple when i imbibe which is not often nowadays.the leather/glass/[dirty]silver is the biggest hip flask i have ever seen.see pound coin for comparison.would take a better man than me to empty it but if i stuffed it down my trousers might impress the ladies...............


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

BondandBigM said:


> Big M has a pal with the biggest boobies I've ever seen in my life. She can get a full sized bottle of Smirnoff under them in her bra !!!
> 
> :swoon:
> 
> ...


 I think I am in love :baby:



BondandBigM said:


> Mine and Big M's
> 
> On a recent night out there was a bit of "stop & search" by the bouncers going on so I took them out of her bag and shoved them down the front of my jeans !!
> 
> But I didn't realise that Big M had had them in the fridge for hours, *made me walk a bit funny.*


 No fear of them frisking you then :biggrin:


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Boxbrownie said:


> No fear of them frisking you then :biggrin:


 It's even worse with two freezing cold cans of Red Bull down the front of the kecks

:wacko:

:laugh: :laugh:


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

They just thought you were pleased to see them oops:


----------

